# My Vizsla Wont Sleep!!!!



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

Can anyone help?

I have a 2yr old Vizsla that will not sleep through the night. She will wake up at least twice and start to cry. Ive tried ignoring her but this doesnt make a difference.

She has my other dog for company but she still wont sleep through.

Most of the time when she wakes up I shout down to shut up and she will be quiet for other couple of hours then wakes up again. 

She is always very cold and she wears a coat for bed an wrapped in a fleece. Sometime she just wakes up because she is cold.

I walk her twice a day and she comes out with my horses at the weekend but still she doesnt sleep!

Any suggestions? I know it sounds like she is spoilt but I feel I have tried everything I an think off to stop her. 

My other dog does not have any issues, she sleeps when its bedtime and shes only 10months.

I dont have children but I imagine this is how it would be!!! She is wearing me out.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

not sure what to suggest as my 7yr old viszla still gets me up in the night and the 4 yr old vizsla does the same on occasions. unfortunately i cant ignore mine as i have unsympathetic neighbours.


----------



## krismtl (Nov 11, 2008)

No experience with Vizla's - but our rescues were having trouble sleeping when we got them so we gave them a confined, dark place to sleep with their blankets. We have a front hall and closed all the doors leading off to rooms so they couldn't roam the house at night and it's worked a treat! Now when we say bedtime they head immediately off to their space and lie down and wait for us to close all the doors and "tuck them in" 

Good luck I do understand how frustrating it can be...


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies

Ive tried a cage with blankets over so its abit like a den for her to hide in but she hated that, So now she has 2 beds in the kitchen, 1 under the table so she has her own space and then one next to the radiator in the kitchen so she is nice an snug. But no I hear her tap dancing on my owdden floor instead.

Its a good job I love her LOL!!

I think her ideal world would be to sleep in my bed, which is definatly not happening. If my 10month old pom can sleep in the kitchen then she definatly can!!

Ive never met another dog like a Vizsla, there just so different from anything else....


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

Pom said:


> Ive never met another dog like a Vizsla, there just so different from anything else....


ahhhhhhhhhhh i have never met a vizsla owner that doesn't utter those words lol

wendy


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ive never met another dog like a Vizsla, there just so different from anything else....[/QUOTE]

Lol! I've said the same things so many times but everyone else just thinks well it's just a dog - it can't be any different. They flippin are!! Talk about demanding!

I don't have any probs with mine sleeping through, he's the same age as yours but the room he sleeps in is completely dark and although it sounds wierd he has a bedtime routine which I've done from day one so he knows that protests are futile. I sympathise with you completely though and hope you manage to sort it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

this is simple!  :thumbsup: 
take her out for a nice dinner, ply her with a decent wine, then go to a really romantic movie, and afte...  *oops! wrong species, sorry. *

*whether the dog is cold, or simply lonely, i would move the dog into the bedroom - * 
in a nice airline crate, as the new bedside table. they are handy for a lamp, books, water-glass, leash, etc, and the dog will be 
at least as warm as the bedroom temp allows, plus she will have the reassuring comfort of a softly-breathing human-adult to help her feel secure. 
some DAP pump-spray, or Rescue-Remedy liquid, or a spritz of botanical lavender pump-spray for bed-linens (as aromatherapy, 
about 15 to 20-mins before bedtime; spray the bedskirt in 3 or 4 places, or a rag or cotton-ball atop the crate, etc).

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If the dog's cold, get a snugglesafe chew-proof microwave 'hot water bottle', you put it in the microwave for 8 mins, wrap it in a towell and it will stay warm for up to 10 hours.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

re pom -



> Ive never met another dog like a Vizsla, there just so different from anything else....


hey, pom! :--)

i would lay dollars to donuts, this is a variant on Sep-Anx or the milder verson, Separation-Distress... 
and the near-relative of the Viszla, the Weim, is practically synonymous with Sep-Anx, sadly.  
change the coat-color on a Viszla to slate-grey or silvered-grey,  and U have voila', a Weim. 
very unfortunately for that breed, the genetic-bottleneck of WW-2 and the decade after that, 
left Weims with a powerful default to Sep-Anx.

many, many Euro-breeds suffered badly during that time,  along with their human-communities, of course;  
and many of those breeds continue to show the damage done, behaviorally and physically, over 60 years ago.

*edited to add - 
just in case i have not made the genetic-connection + behavioral-tendency clear, i personally suspect 
that Ur Viszla is suffering either Sep-Anx or Sep-Distress - it could help her enormously, IMO, to have 
6 to 8-hrs of quality, shared time in a shared environment... the bedroom, while U sleep in Ur bed, 
and she sleeps in her crate... - as that would greatly reassure her + add a sense of security, 
having U right  there  to see, hear + smell. 
U need sleep anyway, right, LOL? if sleeping in the same room helps - Why not? What would it co$t U?  
i would still suggest the same safe, cheap calmatives (per-use re DAP - the bottle is not cheap). *



> if U insist she stays in the kitchen... at least provide her some warmth, and i;d still suggest calmatives to help her
> relax - Sep-Distress is a genuine emotional-reaction, not some PLOY by the dog, LOL - _it is involuntary + emotional -
> Not deliberate + calculated. :thumbsup: _ if U insist on her *staying* (as opposed to 'sleeping', LOL) in the kitchen,
> With Zero Changes Made - then please do not whine about it, on the Forum. :laugh: _ if nothing changes... then
> ...




all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> If the dog's cold, get a snugglesafe chew-proof microwave 'hot water bottle', you put it in the microwave for 8 mins, wrap it in a towell and it will stay warm for up to 10 hours.


Im loving this idea, where would I get one of these from? It could be her early xmas present. I know she would love it and if it stays hot all night it would be perfect.

My dad thinks im crazy for putting up with her, but she is so loyal and if im sad she is so good at making me smile again ) I could never be without her.

As much as I moan about her waking me in the night, last night was my works xmas party and I came in alittle tipsy, forgot to set my alarm!! Luckily I had my Vizsla alarm clock that goes of at the same time every morning 5.30am so was very useful this morning.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

we have vizzie alarm clocks too 7 am on the dot we are woken up to the sound of the vizzie dawn chorus starring haggis and tatties lol


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

LOL!! There so funny, no one would believe you if you told them that Vizsla's are like humans, there so clever. I tell no-animal people at work my stories about Ruby and im sure they think ive gone nuts.

Im not sure how you cope with 3 all at the same time. When I was looking to get Ruby a friend I did think about getting another Vizsla but I didnt think my house was big enough for them to charge around in, so I got my little pomeranian. Amy is now just as crazy as Ruby just alot smaller.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

We have a pup that won't sleep through the night - we have tried to find out what could be disturbing her, central heating turning on, deliveries to the shop next door etc but to no avail.

We have decided that for our sanity, she will sleep in our bedroom. We have moved her crate in to our room - it worked straight away. I don't know whether it was the company, security or heat that has made a difference - but something definitely has.


----------

